# Solved: Re: Musicmatch Jukebox - V9.0 upgrade



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi,
*Windows XP Home
IE6/Firefox 8.0*

I've been using *Musicmatch Jukebox v 8.0* (*FREE* version-NOT Jukebox *PLUS*) for quite a while and have been very happy with it. Today, when I started MM Jukebox 8.0, I was offered a free upgrade to 
*Musicmatch Jukebox v9.0* which I installed....(I stayed with the FREE version).

The upgrade installed over the older version and now I have lost the skin I had on v8.0 which has been replaced with a skin that I do not like called Pegasus (3 versions are offered but they are essentially the same).

The optional skin I had on v8.0 (which now I cannot think of the name of it) was to my liking, having sleek, dark features with a black field behind the music library when displayed.

I'm trying to figure out if I can go back to the previous version (v8.0) which I can download from...*here *
without losing my MM Music Library and hopefully be able to get back that old skin that I like (which by the way my v8.0 FREE version allowed me to download and install).

I tried downloading skins from the new version 9.0 but apparently I cannot with this Free version. 
I feel as if I'm being coerced to upgrade to the Jukebox PLUS version which I'd rather not do at this time.

Can I safely re-install the old version (8.0) and replace the v9.0?

Also, is there a way I could copy the music files located in the MM Music Library and save them in another folder so they don't get deleted in the process? 
Yes, they are all in the original Folder I downloaded them into but I've changed the tags in the MM Music Library on many of them and want to save these changes if possible.

Thanks for any advice or suggestions,
Telstar


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

I don't have an answer to your question but, I didn't know you had a choice to stick with a particular design or not when you upgraded. Have you tried to contact the Music Match people about this?


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

smeegle said:


> I don't have an answer to your question but, I didn't know you had a choice to stick with a particular design or not when you upgraded. Have you tried to contact the Music Match people about this?


Thanks for your reply *smeegle*.

I went to their Home page and found some FAQ's that answer my question....
here 
and....here

So, basically, when upgrading you cannot retain or obtain a skin used on a previous version due to incompatibility with the newer version.....fair enough.

I'm going to try and download the version 8.0 and see if it will install over/replace the newer version 9.0. I don't know what will happen until I try.

Worse case I can do a clean uninstall of all MM versions on my computer and do a clean install of v8.0 and then re-establish my Music Library.

I'll post back with my results.

Telstar :up:


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

smeegle said:


> I didn't know you had a choice to stick with a particular design or not when you upgraded.


Ok, I have my older version back. But, I was incorrect. It was v7.5 not v8.0.

Anyway, I started the download of v8.0 and then I found that my previous version was 7.5 and I still had the .exe file.

Without uninstalling v9.0, I executed the v7.5 and it installed over the v9.0. All my settings were saved as well as retainment of the MM Music Library in it's original state.

As I mentioned as one of the reasons for wanting to return to the older version of MMJB was the limited choice of skins in the newer (BASIC/FREE) version 9.0. 
With the older version I now have these choices....

*Skins available in Musicmatch Jukebox v7.5....*









....which included the one I had gotten used to and wanted to stay with.

Anyway, an interesting excercise and perhaps a lesson that upgrading 
is not always the way to go (at least for me). 

Telstar


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for the research. All this time I thought that I was stuck with what I had.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

smeegle said:


> Thanks for the research. All this time I thought that I was stuck with what I had.


Your welcome! 
Glad it was useful.

Telstar


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Just for reference you can back up your music library file. You'll find it here (this is in Win ME)
"C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\Library\Default.ddf"


And if you've gone to the trouble of making loads of playlists you can back them up too.
"C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\Playlist\Default"


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Moby said:


> Just for reference you can back up your music library file. You'll find it here (this is in Win ME)
> "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\Library\Default.ddf"


*Excellent!*

Same location in my WinXP Home.

Thanks *Moby*. :up:

Telstar


----------

